# I DONT BELIEVE IT



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OMG John H in a SUIT??? :roll: Must be photoshopped surely with his head pout on another's body.  http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/
I never knew he was a Mormon :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He's not the only one :wink:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> He's not the only one :wink:


 Yeah but nick looks comfortable in his and I can just imagine John running his fingers round inside his shirt collar and pulling to one side with it irritating him but only half as much as I irritate him :lol: Looks like hes just come out of Burtons window and i'm sure its a size or two too big for him. Probably got it out of the age concern charity shop knowing john. He only ever wears suits for births deaths and marriages normally :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I like the rouge on his cheeks; not sure he should have put on his head, though :!:

Joe


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTCool said:


> I like the rouge on his cheeks; not sure he should have put on his head, though :!:
> 
> Joe


He told me you lent him one of your crown toppers but he forgot to take it with him Joe. :roll: Last time I saw an haircut like John's it was on Ray Rearden after he went grey of course [smiley=vampire.gif] The red cheeks are from the blusher Dani put on him to make him look more humble and shy at getting the awards.  
BTW that's not a smile on his face it's wind he just needed a good burping. 
This was john before he put on his old own out syrup of fig on his head just before the presentation. IMO he looks younger without it to be honest, what do you recon? :?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Dani's changed!!

Not really sure that the leopard print skirt really suits her!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> Dani's changed!!
> 
> Not really sure that the leopard print skirt really suits her!!


 Well you can blame John for that............ He lent it to her :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Dani's changed!!
> 
> Not really sure that the leopard print skirt really suits her!!


Hey, I love my skirt! It's the only one I have :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I have to wear a suit so as not to show off my six pack :wink:










Besides, we can't all have a full head of hair like Les!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> I have to wear a suit so as not to show off my six pack :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my better pictures as well John but I was a lot younger and more handsome then . BTW better late than never :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Along the same lines
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=154929&p=1579295#p1579295

Was that you as well, Les :roll:


----------

